
Ask HN: Thinking of Moving to the US from Europe - mmmmmbop
As an EU citizen working in an EU country, I am considering a move to the US. Through my employer, I have the option to transfer, so visa should not be an issue.<p>Is moving to the US still worth it? I hear and read a lot of bad things about the US, but I can&#x27;t say how much of that is sensationalized versus real issues.<p>I&#x27;m 26 years old, single, and I&#x27;m thinking that now would be the best time to see something else outside of Europe before I get the urge to settle down. Given that it is increasingly hard to receive a visa to the US, I also feel like I should take advantage of having the opportunity to transfer within my company. On the other hand, it would be a shame if I didn&#x27;t like it in the US and had to &quot;waste&quot; some years of my youth while being separated from friends and family. Having only 10 days of paid time off seems scary to me -- the least I&#x27;ve ever had was five weeks.
======
RHy11
Did the same thing when I was 25 (1.5 years ago). A few things helped make
this decision: \- I visited the US a lot of times (even stayed 3+ months)
before finally moving. You could find ways like these to test the waters
before jumping ship. \- Clarifying why I want to do this in the first place
(is it FOMO or is it because it will help professionally/personality wise)

The main things that you have to watch out is the loneliness, you are
basically leaving your social circles and family behind.

------
MandieD
As someone who made the trip in the opposite direction (American who moved to
Germany at 24), you totally should. I meant to spend 2-3 years skiing, seeing
castles and drinking tasty beer, but met a nice German guy a year into it, and
am now 40 and expecting our first kid.

About that: I’m delighted to still be living in Germany and to be with my
husband, but had my American-centric brain fully taken in that he had no
interest in living in the US despite having enjoyed his master’s program at
Wisconsin, I possibly wouldn’t have gotten seriously involved with him.

Make sure anyone you date more than casually understands your true level of
interest in remaining in the US long-term, and earlier in the relationship
than you’d think it would make sense.

Financial: your worldwide investments may be taxable while you’re a US
resident, and the way non-US mutual funds are taxed is a nightmare. If you
have any, you may want to look into selling them before moving. You will then
want to consider selling your US-based funds before moving back, depending on
how your home country taxes them. Ask a tax advisor based in the country
you’re moving to for advice, though.

~~~
mmmmmbop
Congratulations on the kid! I hope Germany continues to treat you well and
that you enjoy the country. Thanks for bringing up the relationship
perspective. That's something I hadn't considered. To my Europe-centric brain,
it seems like Europe is a much safer place to raise a kid, so as of today, I
would certainly plan to return one day.

------
injb
Why would you waste years there if you didn't like it? The only way you'll
know is if you try it. I came to the US years ago from the EU in a similar
way, and have been here ever since. The biggest downside is that if you do
like it and want to get a green card, it can be very difficult, which is
depressing.

If you can get a green card, you can work for whoever will have you, and
there's no law that says you can't have more than 10 days paid leave. You can
have whatever you can persuade an employer to give you.

As far as what it's like here goes, material things are generally more
accessible than in most EU countries, if you have a good job. There's a lot
more space over here than in the EU. In fact the US is basically empty. On the
other hand, the food is terrible and there's no old stuff.

Honestly though, no one can tell you if you'll like it, even if you were to
say where you'd live, which you haven't. There's a lot of very different kinds
of places you could live over here!

~~~
mmmmmbop
Thanks for your perspective. My understanding is that through an internal
transfer visa it's feasible to receive a Green Card, especially as an EU
citizen. I'm actually eyeing NYC, just because I'm really intrigued by the
perceived diversity and culture, and it being the cultural epicenter of the
Western world. May I ask which place you chose?

~~~
cjbenedikt
A Green Card comes in stages. First: two years and then requires application
for an extension. The extension is by no means a done deal. It is also not
cheap. Even without a lawyer it'll cost you approx. $4000 in fees all in.
Anyone who says it is easy to come to the US has no idea what s/he is talking
about.

~~~
injb
No, what you're describing is a conditional green card and that's only in
certain exceptional circumstances, namely:

* a marriage-based gc where the marriage is less than 2 years old

* an investment-based gc

In general, permanent residency is permanent. You have to renew the card
itself, but that's just a formality.

------
kostarelo
I moved from a small town in Europe (a million population) to London two years
ago (I was 30 at the the time). I was specifically going after career
opportunities which I absolutely got and I'm not regretting my decision. It
was also a great chance of seeing how another country lives and operates. I've
been around Europe a lot but never stayed in another country for so long.

I think you have to consider the reasons for doing such a move. Why are you
specifically looking to go to the US? What are expecting to get out of it in
2, 5 years time? Why not move somewhere else in Europe?

~~~
mmmmmbop
That's great to hear. I've lived in three different countries in Europe and
spent a year in the US as a visiting student. Like you, I really enjoy seeing
how other places operate. My main motivation for moving to the US are the
career perspectives; while there are great companies in Europe, too, the
breadth of the US job market in tech is unmatched. In addition, I really
enjoyed the American culture during my time there. That said, every exchange
student I have ever met fell in love with the country they visited, so it's
likely that I am biased.

------
simonblack
Go. Travel is the most educative thing you can do for yourself. You aren't
forced to stay there forever. And you may even find that you like it enough to
stay on.

I even toyed with the idea of moving _permanently_ to the US myself at one
time. However, 'quality of life' arguments for and against, as well as
relationship issues, stopped that.

Personally speaking, my experience says that the EU is a nicer place to live.
However, YMMV.

------
moksly
I don’t think you would waste your years there, but I can say that I really
started to appreciate the European model when I had children. There is no
parental leave in the US and you’re likely to spend more time
working/commuting by comparison.

Having had a child in Denmark, I really have no fucking clue how Americans
handle it.

